# Cantaloupe rind ok to leave on?



## shelloise (Dec 2, 2012)

Is the rind of a cantaloupe harmful or should I cut it off of the big pieces I am going to feed the tortoises?


----------



## kathyth (Dec 2, 2012)

Although i cut mine off, I don't really know the answer.
Someone here will!


----------



## Irwin4530 (Dec 2, 2012)

kathyth said:


> Although i cut mine off, I don't really know the answer.
> Someone here will!



 i was going to respond the same way!!

I cut the rind off the mellons I feed but mostly because that is how I prefer them.....its habit really!! hopefully someone will have a better answer.


----------



## oscar (Dec 2, 2012)

I cut the rind off just in case they are sprayed while growing and some 
residue of chemical still on rind. Same as with apples anymore I always
peel them before eating.


----------



## shelloise (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks lol. I decided why chance it so took the rind off and gave it to them again.


----------



## RedfootsRule (Dec 3, 2012)

While I've never thought of pesticides, I always feed cantaloupe with the rind on. Young and old, however sometimes I only give the very young (under 30 day old) hatchlings the inner, softer part of the cantaloupe so its easier for them to eat.


----------

